# If you ever watched "Christmas Story"....



## KEEGS (Nov 26, 2009)

I know Christmas is long gone...but, one of my customers has the exact same lamp as the one from "A Christmas Story"...right smack in one of his front windows (5000 SF house)! BTW, the floor is not wet..he had the floor guy lay on like 5-6 coats of high gloss poly. Great customer, (we have done a ton of work for him)and the jobsite is always a good time. Just plain funny because his neighborhood averages homes from 4500-8500 SF. The coolest thing about him... I dont think he gives a sht what anyone thinks. Painted this one in & out....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## dim715 (Feb 22, 2010)

you'll shoot your eye out kid!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

That lamp is great!


----------



## All Pro Painting Co (Mar 13, 2012)

Its a MAJOR award!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That is awesome.


----------



## Bob547 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lookin good KEEGS!!!! Hey I'll pull out some of my big house pictures and we can see who's is bigger.....lol:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

It could be a bowling alley

It's a Major Award!

Fra-gee-lay. That must be Italian

You used up all the glue on purpose!

and my favorite:

Only one thing in the world could've dragged me away from the soft glow of electric sex gleaming in the window.


I've seen the Lamp on sale like on e-bay and stuff. Anyone who has THAT in their window inspires awe.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking good.

Scott Fargus and his sidekick Grover Dill. Great movie.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Hilarious!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't know they actually made those. I want one! :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I didn't know they actually made those. I want one! :thumbup:



here ya go, cheap at any price. This should be the standard bet payment here on PT:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice gig...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> here ya go, cheap at any price. This should be the standard bet payment here on PT:


Oh, my wife is just going to LOVE that!


----------

